# New here



## thabeast (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey what's up, new here and just wanted to introduce myself.  I've been a member at sf for 2 1/2 years with the same screen name.  Also been on e.g. for a year.  Trying to search around here and figure this place out.  I've trained forthe last 15 years but did have a good break in the middle due to injuries. Right now I am 6'5 and 268lbs.  Hope to get to know some new guys around here and hopefully see some familiar names.


----------



## Riles (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 5, 2015)

welcome....


----------

